# HELP!!! My fish needs to be idintified!



## gemc (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello all, I'm new to the aqaurium world. 
I am hoping that someone can please help me to identify my new fish. 
I 'thought' i was getting 'Blue Gouarmi's' , but upon further research they clearly are not! I really need some help with this one. 
Both the pics are of the same fish, just depending on the angle.



Thank-You *H2


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

This appears to be a Peacock Chiclid because of the black line near its tail. It gets large and agressive. Another fish that looks similar is the Tilapia, behavior is the same but smaller in size. Don't put smaller fish with it!


----------



## PolymerTim (Sep 22, 2009)

Not really familiar with these, but looks more like a cockatoo cichlid (because of the line) rather than a peacock, just based on a quick google image search. They are typically more colorful, but that may be a male/female thing.


----------

